# Going Green



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

How many of you have started getting requests for green events?  What are you doing to go in that direction?
 

Some have started buying from local farmers

buying paper products that are post-consumer or compostable, corn based cups & flatware

finger foods instead of plates/flatware

using plates, real silverware....research has said the impact is about the same as compostable paper

menus that are made of more vegetation than meats

recycling oil

What's been your experience?


----------



## anna_boston (Jun 6, 2009)

local farmers and local businesses whenever possible 

post-consumer paper products


----------



## offshoreally (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm a newbie here. I stumbled upon this thread and found it worth discussing. Its a nobel idea of contributing to protect earth through our daily activities. There is an urgent need for us to protect our environment in every possible way. Keep up the good work./img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

will do....so what do you do at your events that saves our resources?


----------

